
Hacker Eva Galperin Has a Plan to Eradicate Stalkerware - cschmidt
https://www.wired.com/story/eva-galperin-stalkerware-kaspersky-antivirus/
======
justtopost
As long as law enforcement has access to these tools, so too will the tech
savvy public. The only protections are enforced universal human privacy
rights, for everyone.

